# Equipe Emporio dressage saddle owners -please could you advise?!



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)

Could any Emporio owners advise on what they think of this saddle fit please? I'm very happy with the way it sits on the horse but it does look very low at the front. Is It normal for them to sit low? Saddle does not move at the back at all so I presume it's not too wide. I can run my fingers under the front of the panels when I'm on board, but it does feel pretty snug. Is it too tight? But if I went wider it would then sit lower? 
Also girth strap placement is odd? More pics to follow in next post! 






[/URL[/IMG]


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)




----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)




----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (6 August 2013)

cant see pics at work but all i can say is:

My horse is 16.3hh TB (but built like an outhouse, huge muscular shoulders, 6'9 in rugs, great big round bum and stallion neck etc), he is *technially* a -1 fitting in the Equipe as he is narrow on the spine and has typical TB withers,but because he can fluctuate quite a lot at the end of the summer and end of winter we decided to fit him with the standard (medium) fit saddle and then pad it(to avoid him growing out of the -1). Horse very firmly said no thanks, he prefers it without the padding so thats how it is now-no padding, to the naked eye looks too low in front but horse is the happiest he has ever been, muscling up, improving, happy, never sore over back etc.

so depending on horse shape, i wouldnt be too worried if it looked a smidge low in front as perhaps it sits that way on a horse that is narrow on top but well spring ribs etc?


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)

Thank you for your reply- it's hard to know what's 'normal' as I've never had a dressage saddle on this particular horse before! Interesting what you say about the width of yours- as this horse takes a standard medium in her Equipe Synergy jump saddle but the Emporio is a medium plus 1. So hence that's why I was a bit concerned about the width being a bit wrong. 
It is the most amazing saddle to ride in! She went so beautifully in it the first few times then got reluctant to go forwards, hence why I'm worrying about the fit, but I do think she could just be sore because she's being asked to work in a *completly* different way having only been worked in a jump saddle all her life- I think it was quite a shock to her having to really work from behind and sit differently .


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)

Horse's shape-


----------



## Fuzzypuff (6 August 2013)

It's a close contact saddle so they do sit lower than a "normal" saddle. You need to check though when you are sitting in it that it is not pressing too low. I think if you are in any doubt then get a fitter out who is trained to fit these saddles.


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)

Getting a  specific equipe fitter is tough- all far away in other counties and not answering phone calls or emails! And would probably cost over £150 to get someone out..


----------



## Fuzzypuff (6 August 2013)

Have you tried Helen Murphy? I've had her out - she is far from us but was passing and fit us in for a before work appointment, and it cost £70 I think it was.


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)

She has been a fantastic help in the past but is about 3 1/2 hours away, sadly!!


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 August 2013)

Bump!


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2013)

Would have thought that any decent fitter who carries close contact saddles  would be able to help you


----------

